# My 3 year old urinates when people come over



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Even if I take him out to relieve himself, he pees when he meets new people. Sometimes he does it when my kids or husband get home from school/work.

I know it's anxiety. Has anyone had this problem and been able to train their dog out of it.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm no help.
When I was a kid, we had an outside dog and she would pee all over when someone gave her any attention.
Karen


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thinking I saw a Cesar episode about making the dog sit calmly before opening the door.
Maybe have family ring the door bell or knock and practice the sit calmly before opening the door.

just a thought...
Karen


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Excitement and submissive urination is an involuntary act on part of the dog- so do not reprimand in any way - with submssive urination it will make it worse- the dog is already worried. Watch his body language - is hyper - excited to see someone or submissive- body low - head down?? Is this a new behavior? if so you may want to get him checked out and make sure there is no health issue.
Excitement :Train him to meet people calmly. Start with your family - when they come in the door - have them ignore him until he is calm - then pet and praise briefly. 
Submissive: If he has gotten reprimanded when someone came home - he may be feeling 'something is coming and it may not be good'. Do the same ignore him until he is calm - do not pay attention to the peeing - he already feels bad about it - they can't control it - but they know it has happened. When he is settled- ask for a sit and when he does pet and praise


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think*

I think that is a sign of submission.

*HERE'S alot of info on this:*


Dog Urinates when meeting new people - Google Search


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Prevention: Until we do some more training, have your dog greet people outside or be in a separate part of the house when visitors arrive. 

Training: Sometimes if visitors just completely ignore the dog (no looking, touching, talking) the problem will resolve... Otherwise, at times OTHER Than when family just gets home... do some training. Person has been in the house with the dog. Then goes out the front door. Gets a treat from a bag/box/container. Comes inside, asks for a Sit. Gives a treat. Repeat 20-25 times. Each family member should do this on a daily basis.... lots of repetitions... After a week or two... the person will leave for 5-10 minutes, then come to the door. Enter. Ask for a Sit. Give a treat. Let us know how that goes...and we can help you with a plan from there.

If you mess up.... and your dog is at the door and pees... attention should stop immediately (no "Hey! Enough!"). Clean it up. And if this is happening more than once a week... post back and we can look at where your prevention and training is not working well.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Charliethree said:


> Excitement and submissive urination is an involuntary act on part of the dog- so do not reprimand in any way - with submssive urination it will make it worse- the dog is already worried. Watch his body language - is hyper - excited to see someone or submissive- body low - head down?? Is this a new behavior? if so you may want to get him checked out and make sure there is no health issue.
> Excitement :Train him to meet people calmly. Start with your family - when they come in the door - have them ignore him until he is calm - then pet and praise briefly.
> Submissive: If he has gotten reprimanded when someone came home - he may be feeling 'something is coming and it may not be good'. Do the same ignore him until he is calm - do not pay attention to the peeing - he already feels bad about it - they can't control it - but they know it has happened. When he is settled- ask for a sit and when he does pet and praise


:wavey: It's definitely an excited greeting. He keeps his head up and is wagging his tail the entire time he greets people. I'm sure it is part submissive, also. We never reprimand him. We try to use positive training with him. 

This has been going on since he was a puppy. We have been watching "It's me or the dog". And, we have trained him to sit/stay to let people in the door. It works great. I worked on having my kids ring the door bell all summer. I hoped he would be desensitized to having someone come through the door. It's working, but slowly. 

I always tell our guests to ignore him. No eye contact or petting. But he is so cute they give in and give him attention. 

I still feel like I am missing something. :wavey:


----------

